# Agility ribbon display suggestions and ideas



## landisbuzz

My toy poodle and I just competed in our first ever agility and won 4 ribbons (yea!).
Of course I'm hooked. I realize that the ribbons come easily and quickly when first starting in Novice and then they can slow down, but....

I am eager to start a very organized creative display for all her awards. No quilts or ideas that require interweaving or wrapping them together. For now, I want to display them fully (even if crammed together).

Any ideas? I googled and found some ideas but they are just text descriptions and hard to imagine. I'm hoping people will share IMAGES of their displays or walls. Or...are there useful links with some of your favorites? I also am leaning away from buying expensive ribbon mounts and frames except as a starting foundation to build around.

Thanks. And I welcome any new agility friends to share and learn from.


----------



## Hiaja

You can put them on a cork board, or I use a picture board like this,








or








This is the cork board suggestion. The picture is from OES.org.


----------



## So Cavalier

I have so many ribbons from agility, I couldn't possibly put them on a board. I compete in CPE and NADAC and one weekend, my dog Qd in 10 out of 10 events in a CPE trial. Most of the time, we get at least 6 Qs in CPE....(not so many in NADAC). I just put all the ribbons in a box. I am holding out for the BIG one....C-ATCH in CPE. I don't know if we will ever get there. That one will get professionally framed.


----------



## Shaina

I used to have a bulletin board for each dog but that didn't work out so I just hang the "biggies" in my office...ARCHXs for K & W, a few of Kim's HITs from APDT, each dog's highest level title ribbon in agility, that sort of thing. Class/run placing rosettes and Qs are just heaped in boxes, probably to be donated one day.


----------



## landisbuzz

Thanks for the responses so far. Keep them coming. I'm sure I will reach a point like many of you where one day most ribbons will end up in a big box. 

For now, I'm still giddy with excitement and too proud to do her awards with little fanfare. I have a fully unused bedroom that might become her wall of fame if I can get creative enough.

I had an idea of getting a dog mannequin type structure and covering it with ribbons (like a completely decorated christmas tree.) The mannequin would be something you might see in a dog boutique or fancy store where they put their cutesy clothes or collars and items on a dog display. Of course, I have to figure out where to find one.


----------



## So Cavalier

http://newfandhound.typepad.com/newfandhound/2011/01/dog-show-ribbons.html

I googled "displaying agility ribbons" under images and saw this. Thought it was cute. It wouldn't be hard to do either. You could get a styrofoam circle at a local craft store and use pins to attach the ribbons. Just an idea.


----------



## MafiaPrincess

Slightly old thread, but I'm always looking for 'better' display ideas.

When we had less ribbons, all were displayed. Now both dogs are out of wall room as we play CARO, CPE, and AAC currently. It's gettign to thew point where the rosettes I hang, the flats are starting to go in a file folder.

the OP asked for pics..

Cider's new title ribbon collection, it got too big for the old wall









Many of Cider's non title rosette's









Cider's old title ribbon display









Smudge's wall









JRT ribbons and more of Ciders..


















I've been taking down the flats and replacing them with rosettes when we get them. Yes.. my room is ribbon covered


----------



## CoverTune

This topic came up on a horse forum I used to be part of, and some people had made a coffee table with their ribbons.. either pressed under glass, or lacquered right onto the wood. I don't have a pic though, sorry.


----------



## Dekka

I live in a log home and am married to a man who doesn't mind living in a home decorated in dog sport ribbon chic lol. I kind of stick them everywhere. Here is an example of one wall. 









even with other walls they were getting pretty layered so I made some ribbon pillows.


----------



## JessCowgirl88

another thing would be to make a quilt, a friend of mine did it with her horse show ribbons


----------

